# Kids Wyoming Hunt - Field Judging Quiz



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

We had a great time the last few days in WY where we had 3 girls 2 (2 15 year old and a 13 year old) that had pronghorn tags. The wind and lots of hunters made for skittish antelope and tough shots. Most animals were in walk in access areas and on private land without vehicle access so we did an average of about 10 miles per day in hiking. After a near miss at 550 yards earlier in the day, my daughter was able to take a nice pronghorn at 315 yards with the 6.5 creedmoor with perfect hold-off for the wind. My 13 year old daughter was not able to fill her tag, but we have time to go back and get it done later in the year.

So you think you can field judge antelope? They were both thrilled with their bucks and score doesn't matter, but we scored them just for fun. Here are the 2 bucks side by side. The Buck 1 on the left and Buck 2 is on the right and I have attached additional front and side view pics. Tell me which buck scores better and what your guess for gross score for each buck.










Buck 1 Front








Buck 1 Side








Buck 2 Front








Buck 2 Side


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I’ll take a shot, 72 for the tall one and 73 for the heavy one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Images not showing for me. I hate this UWN software.... grrrr


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome bucks - thanks for sharing!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well, I thought more people would be interested in scoring these antelope. Last call for guesses and I will post up scores.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't know shiz about scoring pronghorn but they both look really good!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well, I can see that not many people, other than Buckfinder, are interested in guessing a score. 



Buck 1 had good length and decent prongs, I knew he was a light on mass. I figured he was in that 13-14" length and figured he would be right at around that 70" mark, but at 180 yards (easiest shot of the trip) it was a no brainer to have one of the girls take him. Buck 1 was 13 7/8" long horn and scored exactly at 72". 



We could see buck 2 was mature and had great mass. I estimated buck 2 to only be about 12-13" long as his horns did not appear very tall. I figured he would score in the low to mid 70s. It wasn't until he was down that we realized he had a huge head and body. He weighed around 60lbs more than buck #1 and had a massive head and neck. This contributed to an under estimate and we put a tape on him after he was down and he had 14 3/8" long horns. 6 7/8" mass at the base and first quarter and 4 3/8 at the 2nd quarter. His prong was a little weak but he ended up at 80 2/8" gross. 



I have been hunting pronghorn for many years, but I still learn something new every time out. They really are the hardest animal to field judge. What I have learned from this, it never underestimate the affect of long curl. Also, the other thing we often overlook is the mass above the prong. In the end, score is just a number, the real trophy of the trip was spending time with my daughters doing something we both love. Best hunting trip ever in my book.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think they both score a 10. Congrats on the memories made.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

toasty said:


> They really are the hardest animal to field judge. What I have learned from this, it never underestimate the affect of long curl. Also, the other thing we often overlook is the mass above the prong. In the end, score is just a number, the real trophy of the trip was spending time with my daughters doing something we both love. Best hunting trip ever in my book.


Well said, I have my first antelope tag ever this year. I have been trying to learn to field judge and it's tough. Congrats to you guys on the hunt.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

this looks like it was a great hunt. nothing better imo than a good antelope hunt.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like they had a great time and that’s all they will remember. Great bucks


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Packout said:


> I think they both score a 10. Congrats on the memories made.


+1.

A definite 10 on both bucks!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Fun game! And two really cool goats to boot. Having teenage girls' hands in the pics makes it just that much trickier too to get a starting point for comparative size reference. I didn't look at anybody else's guesses or see if the actual score got posted before doing this, but here's my rusty speedgoat guesstimating skills on display for all of UWN to see:

First Buck:
Length: 14 4/8"
Prong: 4"
M1: 5 4/8"
M2: 5 4/8"
M3: 2 2/8"
M4: 2"
Total: 33 6/8" x 2 = 67 4/8"

Second Buck:
Length: 13 6/8"
Prong: 4"
M1: 7"
M2: 7"
M3: 3"
M4: 2"
Total: 36 6/8" x 2 = 73 4/8"

Very cool bucks regardless and each has things about it that I just really like.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like I undershot on both! 

A +4" mass measurement above the prong is incredible! Wow I did not expect that!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m not seeing 80 on buck number 2. Good buck, I’m not taking away from that, I would have shot him. I’ve got a couple 80s on the wall and he doesn’t look anywhere close to those. He just looks like he’d go 75 to me


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Beautiful bucks! That’s a bucket list hunt for me. One day...!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

sheepassassin said:


> I'm not seeing 80 on buck number 2. Good buck, I'm not taking away from that, I would have shot him. I've got a couple 80s on the wall and he doesn't look anywhere close to those. He just looks like he'd go 75 to me


Thanks for making the point of my post, doesn't matter how many years you've antelope hunted, they are still easy to misjudge due to a lot of factors. I have been hunting antelope for the last 10 years and had my hands on many antelope bucks after I have judged them on the hoof, but I still underestimated that buck by a fair margin.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome pronghorn. Sounds like the young ladies can really shoot. Usually means they have a great dad. 

Congrats! Fun and memories of the best kind. 

————SS


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome hunt and time with the kids!


----------

